# Which tires are you using for your vintage Whizzer?



## Real Steel (Jul 25, 2015)

I may have the wrong type of tires on my first Whizzer (1950 WZ).  I put a new set of US Royal Chain Link tires on the bike.  Pressure is set to about 45 PSI.

I'm just starting to ride the bike and I'm noticing some strange handling, especially after the tires warm up on hot days.   The bike has mushy cornering and an unstable feeling when slowing down.

I'm still doing some other general debugging, but things related to wheels, fork, etc are properly set and ready to roll.

I suspect the tires are too soft, but I'm not sure.  What kind of tires and pressures have been working well for you?


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2015)

Although not vintage, my 1999 WC1 Whizzer came with these knobbys. They hold the road nicely and this is the best price that I've found. I think they also have/had these in blackwalls. I feel safer runing something newer rather than vintage if I'm going to be going 30-35mph. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000C15HPA/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2T1_SC_3p_dp_1


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Goodyear double eagles, or All State Heavy Duty.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 26, 2015)

Goodyear double eagles!
YES, BUT TRY FINDING THEM!


catfish said:


> Goodyear double eagles, or All State Heavy Duty.


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> Goodyear double eagles, or All State Heavy Duty.




Okay, those tires sound good...I'll watch for those along with some Unobtainium  

But seriously, do you guys think the US Royal tires may be too soft?  Could that be part of the handling problem?


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Although not vintage, my 1999 WC1 Whizzer came with these knobbys. They hold the road nicely and this is the best price that I've found. I think they also have/had these in whitewalls. I feel safer runing something newer rather than vintage if I'm going to be going 30-35mph.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000C15HPA/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2T1_SC_3p_dp_1




Dave- Safety is super important to me, but I've worked so hard to keep the bike as original as possible!  The tire should be at least 'kinda' vintage looking.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 29, 2015)

Definitely not vintage, but for safety and speed, kenda kiniptions or maxis hookworms are amazing tires for motorized bikes. Bead-to-bead tread, gives them a roundy motorcycle tire look, and we're run them at speeds over 70mph. (Buddy has a custom 212cc predator motor on a crazy custom bike.)

I've found that tires with any kind of knobs on them get sketchy at higher speeds, as the knobs flex and squirm around.

Assuming you're old whizzer spends most of it's time putting to shows and weekend cruises, probably not the tires you're looking for,  but figured I'd chime in anyway...


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 29, 2015)

bairdco said:


> Definitely not vintage, but for safety and speed, kenda kiniptions or maxis hookworms are amazing tires for motorized bikes. Bead-to-bead tread, gives them a roundy motorcycle tire look, and we're run them at speeds over 70mph. (Buddy has a custom 212cc predator motor on a crazy custom bike.)
> 
> I've found that tires with any kind of knobs on them get sketchy at higher speeds, as the knobs flex and squirm around.
> 
> Assuming you're old whizzer spends most of it's time putting to shows and weekend cruises, probably not the tires you're looking for,  but figured I'd chime in anyway...




The Kiniptions and Hookworm tires look very capable, but they are probably too wide for the vintage Whizzers.  The original tires are 26x2.125 and belt clearance is tight.  They are also very modern looking and may not mesh well with the originality of the bike.

My Whizzer will be used as frequently as reasonable...no shows are planned.  Here is a pic of it as it stands today.  Still working on it, and working on it, and working on it...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> I may have the wrong type of tires on my first Whizzer (1950 WZ).  I put a new set of US Royal Chain Link tires on the bike.  Pressure is set to about 45 PSI.
> 
> *I'm just starting to ride the bike and I'm noticing some strange handling, especially after the tires warm up on hot days.   The bike has mushy cornering and an unstable feeling when slowing down.
> *
> ...





That's what I think while just riding a bike with a springer, and tires with no sidewall support will add to the issue. Not being a SM since I don't know what you collect, ride etc, but have you ridden a bike with a springer before your Whizzer?


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> That's what I think while just riding a bike with a springer, and tires with no sidewall support will add to the issue. Not being a SM since I don't know what you collect, ride etc, but have you ridden a bike with a springer before your Whizzer?




This Whizzer is the first springer for me.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Aug 4, 2015)

Make sure you have a heavy duty spring in your front end. Good Year Double Eagles because of there age even if they are NOS are not a good to run on . I would use the same tire that you are running now.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 4, 2015)

I like Cheng Shin C241 I run them on all my springer bikes


----------



## oquinn (Aug 4, 2015)

I have tried kenda...i like them also


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> This Whizzer is the first springer for me.




Well, I'm afraid that your uneasiness with the feel of your Whizzer will not change to much by swapping out the new tires. I relate a Springer bike to Ford trucks with the Twinn I Beam suspension. The only way to drive one straight is by driving it drunk.  Sloppy pivot bolts and a weak spring add to the fun too. To be honest, I never did like the way my HD American sporting a springer handled at any speed while delivering newspapers. My daily rider was a Varsity with the bars flipped so riding a loaded springer at 4 am was not an easy or pleasant ride.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 4, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Well, I'm afraid that your uneasiness with the feel of your Whizzer will not change to much by swapping out the new tires. I relate a Springer bike to Ford trucks with the Twinn I Beam suspension. The only way to drive one straight is by driving it drunk.  Sloppy pivot bolts and a weak spring add to the fun too. To be honest, I never did like the way my HD American sporting a springer handled at any speed while delivering newspapers. My daily rider was a Varsity with the bars flipped so riding a loaded springer at 4 am was not an easy or pleasant ride.




Both you and Oldwhizzer have brought up the springer's main spring.  The spring on my WZ looks original to the bike...well, the patina is a good match anyway (lol).  

I haven't found a 'heavy duty' spring for the Whizzer.  Wouldn't Schwinn have built their WZ bikes with a HD spring if they needed one?  

I did find a HD spring from one guy on eBay.  He wouldn't tell me anything about it (wire diameter, etc), and it was expensive.  He was so stingy with any info, and responded so stupidly to my questions that I don't want to do business with him.  

Memory Lane doesn't show a HD spring on-line or in the catalog.  Did I miss it?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2015)

Under Whizzer parts there are springer parts in the MLC online page. I come up with this, but not real sure if it's the spring itself. 22w-5016 Stud Spring  $22.00 

Maybe giving them a phone call would tell all. Buying one off ebay from Craig wouldn't be advised and many for sale are imported with an unknown spring rate.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 4, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Under Whizzer parts there are springer parts in the MLC online page. I come up with this, but not real sure if it's the spring itself. 22w-5016 Stud Spring  $22.00
> 
> Maybe giving them a phone call would tell all. Buying one off ebay from Craig wouldn't be advised and many for sale are imported with an unknown spring rate.




Good advice.  I'll call ML to see if it's HD.  Thanks


----------

